# Custom WS/Sierra Koa



## MartinPens (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a WSII with a custom end. I've found a good way of doing this. May write up a little tutorial if anyone is interested or it hasn't already been done a dozen times. Enjoy

Martin


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm definitely curious! Awesome Job!


----------



## B727phixer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey I like that alot nice Job!:biggrin:


----------



## CaptG (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice.  Way to be creative, the only problem is that I did not think of it.  Adds a lot to that pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 29, 2010)

That looks great, nice work.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 29, 2010)

Adds a new world to that style!  Great thinking!


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Martin...very well done. It changes the "look' of this pen. I for one would like to see a write up on how you did it. Thanks    Darrell Eisner


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 29, 2010)

Sure makes a better looking pen than the original kit.  One of the things i don't like about that kit is it is too much metal and plastic and not enough of the beautiful blank material.  You cured that.  Nice work and I'd certainly appreciate a tutorial.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Apr 29, 2010)

*Tutorial needed!*

Beauty!  Tutorial, Tutorial!  Please.


----------



## Bree (Apr 29, 2010)

Your fans want to know!!
Great pen!


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 29, 2010)

I am curious. That looked very good.


----------



## greggas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice look martin.  I'd love to see a tutorial on this


----------



## Schtick (Apr 29, 2010)

*Great Job!*

I especially like the length of the cap, very cool.  Put me on your list if you decide to mail out a tutorial.  :biggrin:

Schtick





MartinPens said:


> Here is a WSII with a custom end. I've found a good way of doing this. May write up a little tutorial if anyone is interested or it hasn't already been done a dozen times. Enjoy
> 
> Martin


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 29, 2010)

*Tutorial*

OK, I'll start working on one. PDF seems to work in this forum. Any other suggestions?  It'll have to include lots of photos - so, yeah - I get to make another one now!

Martin


----------



## Mark (Apr 29, 2010)

Martin, that looks great. I like the custom cap. Nicely Done.

Looking forward to the tutorial.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 29, 2010)

I would be interested in a tutorial.  That end certainly changes the dynamics of the pen and makes it look quite classy.


----------

